#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Link to Complete eBook Chemical/Petrochemical and Process Collection

## Sierladas

Hello my friends, I have found a good link to many books similiar to some posted here but they are complete. This is using a *******. Use something like u*******. You can choose just one book and you dont need to download everything which is very much easier.

I hope by linking someone can still help me with my request for API 581 2nd Edition 2008 which I desperately need. :Smile: 

1. Click on this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.  Select download *******.

3. Select Open and choose which books you want by putting a tick in the box. You may want to start with Select None, then add which books you want otherwise default is all books. About 4.8GB in total.

ELSEVIER Referex Engineering, Complete Collection

Chemical/Petrochemical and Process Collection

Volume 1/7: ChemE1

AHMED, T. H. (2000). Reservoir Engineering Handbook (2nd ed.) 
AHMED, T. H. (2005). Advanced Reservoir Engineering 
ARMAREGO, W. L. F. (2003). Purification of Laboratory Chemicals (5th ed.) 
ARNOLD, K. (1998). Design of Oil-Handling Systems and Facilities (2nd ed.) 
ARNOLD, K. (1999). Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities (2nd ed.) 
BAI, Y. (2001). Pipelines and Risers 
BERTY, J. M. (1999). Experiments in Catalytic Reaction Engineering 
BLOCH, H. P. (1996). Reciprocating Compressors - Operation and Maintenance 
BLOCH, H. P. (2001). Turboexpanders and Process Applications 
BOUBEL, R. W. (1994). Fundamentals of Air Pollution (3rd ed.) 
BOYES, W. (2002). Instrumentation Reference Book (3rd ed.) 
BRANAN, C. R. (2002). Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers (3rd ed.) 
BROWN, R. N. (1997). Compressors - Selection and Sizing (2nd ed.) 
BURNS, R. S. (2001). Advanced Control Engineering 
BURNS, T. E. (2002). Serious Incident Prevention (2nd ed.) 
BURYAKOVSKY, L. A. (2001). Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin 
CHEREMISINOFF, N. P. (2000). Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment 
CHEREMISINOFF, N. P. (2000). Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties 
CHEREMISINOFF, N. P. (2002). Handbook of Air Pollution Prevention and Control 
CHEREMISINOFF, N. P. (2002). Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies 
CHHABRA, R. P. (1999). Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries 
CHIN, W. C. (2000). Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow 
CHIN, W. C. (2002). Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering 
CIVAN, F. (2000). Reservoir Formation Damage - Fundamentals, Modeling, Assessment, and Mitigation 


COKER, A. K. (2001). Modeling of Chemical Kinetics and Reactor Design 
DARLEY, H. C. H. (1988). Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids (5th ed.) 
DAVENPORT, W. G. (2002). Extractive Metallurgy of Copper (4th ed.) 
ECKHOFF, R. K. (2003). Dust Explosions in the Process Industries (3rd ed.) 
EL-HALWAGI, M. M. (1997). Pollution Prevention through Process Integration - Systematic Design Tools 
EL-MAHALLAWY, F. (2002). Fundamentals and Technology of Combustion 
FANCHI, J. R. (2000). Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation (2nd ed.) 
FLORCZAK, C. M. (2001). Hazardous Waste Compliance 
FOLEY, H. C. (2002). An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis Using MATHEMATICA 
FULLWOOD, R. R. (1999). Probabilistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries 
GIBILARO, L. G. (2001). Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory 
GOODFELLOW, H. (2001). Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook 
GRACE, R. D. (1994). Advanced Blowout and Well Control 
JONES, A. G. (2002). Crystallization Process Systems 
KLETZ, T. A. (1998). What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters (4th ed.) 
KLETZ, T. A. (2001). Learning from Accidents (3rd ed.)See More: Link to Complete eBook Chemical/Petrochemical and Process Collection

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 2/7: ChemE2

KLENIN, V. J. (1999). Thermodynamics of Systems Containing Flexible-Chain Polymers 
KOHL, A. L. (1997). Gas Purification (5th ed.) 
LAPEYROUSE, N. J. (2002). Formulas and Calculations for Drilling, Production, and Workover (2nd ed.) 
LEES, F. P. (1995). Loss Prevention in the Process Industries (2nd ed.) (3 vols.) 
LOBANOFF, V. S. (1992). Centrifugal Pumps - Design and Application (2nd ed.) 
LUDWIG, E. E. (2001). Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants (3rd ed.) (3 vols.) 
LUETTGENS, G. (1997). Electrostatic Hazards 
LYONS, W. C. (1996). Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering (2 vols.) 
MARTIN, W. F. (2000). Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health and Safety (3rd ed.) 
MATAR, S. (2000). Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes (2nd ed.) 
MCALLISTER, E. W. (2001). Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook (5th ed.) 
MOSS, D. R. (2003). Pressure Vessel Design Manual (3rd ed.) 
MUHLBAUER, W. K. (2004). Pipeline Risk Management Manual - Ideas, Techniques, and Resources (3rd ed.) 
MULLIN, J. W. (2001). Crystallization (4th ed.) 
MURRAY, R. L. (2000). Nuclear Energy - An Introduction to the Concepts, Systems, etc. (5th ed.) 
NELSON, R. A. (2001). Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoirs (2nd ed.) 
PAGE, J. S. (1999). Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual (5th ed.) 
PARISHER, R. A. (2001). Pipe Drafting and Design (2nd ed.) 
PARKER, M. E. (1984). Pipe Line Corrosion and Cathodic Protection (3rd ed.) 
POCIUS, A. V. (2002). Adhesion Science and Engineering (2 vols.) 
RANADE, V. V. (2001). Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering 
RATNER, B. D. (1996). Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in ******** 
REIS, J. C. (1996). Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 
RICHARDSON, J. F. (2001). Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4 
RICHARDSON, J. F. (2002). Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2 (5th ed.) 
ROBINSON, L. (1999). Shale Shakers and Drilling Fluid Systems 
SADEGHBEIGI, R. (2000). Fluid Catalytic -----ing Handbook (2nd ed.) 
SANDERS, R. E. (1999). Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories 
SANKS, R. L. (1998). Pumping Station Design (2nd ed.) 
SHAW, D. J. (1992). Introduction to Colloid and Surface Chemistry (4th ed.)

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 3/7: ChemE3

ABELL, M. L. (1993). MATHEMATICA By Example (rev. ed.) 
BEJAN, A. (2003). Heat Transfer Handbook 
BIRD, R. B. (2001). Transport Phenomena (2nd ed.) 
CLAYDEN, J. (2001). Organic Chemistry 
DARBY, R. (2001). Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics (2nd ed.) 
GRAY, J. W. (1994). Mastering MATHEMATICA - Programming methods and applications 
KARRIS, S. T. (2004). Numerical Analysis Using MATLAB and Spreadsheets (2nd ed.) 
KREITH, F. (1999). The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering 
MAEDER, R. E. (1999). Computer Science with MATHEMATICA 
RICE, R. G. (1994). Applied Mathematics and Modeling for Chemical Engineers 
ROBBINS, A. H. (2003). Circuit Analysis - Theory and Practice (3rd ed.) 
SHREIR, L. L. (1993). Corrosion (3rd ed.) (2 vols.) 
SMITH, R. (2005). Chemical Process Design and Integration 
SORENSEN, B. (2003). Renewable Energy (3rd ed.) 
STOLEN, S. (2003). Chemical Thermodynamics of Materials - Macroscopic and Microscopic Aspects 
SVAROVSKY, L. (2000). Solid-Liquid Separation (4th ed.) 
TIAB, D. (2004). Petrophysics - Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock Properties etc. (2nd ed.) 
TIRATSOO, J. N. H. (1991). Pipeline Pigging Technology (2nd ed.) 
TOSUN, I. (2002). Modelling in Transport Phenomena - A Conceptual Approach 
UPP, E. L. (2001). Fluid Flow Measurement - A Practical Guide to Accurate Flow Measurement (2nd ed.) 
URBEN, P. G. (1999). Bretherick's Handbook of Reactive Chemical Hazards (6th ed.) (2 vols.) 
VANDOREN, V. J. (2002). Techniques for Adaptive Control 
VON BAECKMANN, W. (1997). Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection (3rd ed.) 
WALAS, S. M. (1988). Chemical Process Equipment - Selection and Design 
WEINER, R. F. (2003). Environmental Engineering (4th ed.) 
WOLFRAM, Stephen (2003). The MATHEMATICA Book (5th ed.) 
WOODARD, F. (2000). Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook 
YAWS, C. L. (1996). Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams (4 vols.) 
ZAPPE, R. W. (1998). Valve Selection Handbook (4th ed.)

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 4/7: MechE1

ALCOCK, C. B. (2000). Thermochemical Processes - Principles and Models 
ASHBY, M. F. (1998). Engineering Materials (2nd ed.) (2 vols.) 
ASHBY, M. F. (2000). Metal Foams - A Design Guide 
BACHUS, L. (2003). Know and Understand Centrifugal Pumps 
BAI, Y. (2003). Marine Structural Design 
BAKER, A. A. (2002). Advances in the Bonded Composite Repair of Metallic Aircraft Structure (2 vols.) 
BERTRAM, V. (2000). Practical Ship Hydrodynamics 
BIRD, J. (2003). Engineering Mathematics (4th ed.) 
BLAZEK, J. (2001). Computational Fluid Dynamics - Principles and Applications 
BLOCH, H. P. (1990). Machinery Component Maintenance and Repair (2nd ed.) 
BLOCH, H. P. (1996). Major Process Equipment Maintenance and Repair (2nd ed.) 
BLOCH, H. P. (1998). Improving Machinery Reliability (3rd ed.) 
BONNICK, A. W. M. (2001). Automotive Computer Controlled Systems - Diagnostic Tools and Techniques 
BOOKER, J. D. (2001). Designing Capable and Reliable Products 
BOYCE, M. P. (2001). Gas Turbine Engineering Handbook (2nd ed.) 
BRAMWELL, A. R. S. (2001). Bramwell's Helicopter Dynamics (2nd ed.) 
BRANDES, E. A. (1992). Smithells Metals Reference Book (7th ed.) 
BRANDES, E. A. (1998). Smithells Light Metals Handbook 
BROWN, J. R. (1999). Foseco Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook (11th ed.) 
BROWN, J. R. (2000). Foseco Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 
BRUNDLE, C. R. (1992). Encyclopedia of Materials Characterization - Surfaces, Interfaces, Thin Films 
BRYDSON, J. A. (1999). Plastics Materials (7th ed.) 
BURCHELL, T. D. (1999). Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 
BUTLER, D. (2000). Guide to Ship Repair Estimates - In Man-Hours 
CAHN, R. W. (1996). Physical Metallurgy (4th ed.) (3 vols.) 
CAHN, R. W. (2001). The Coming of Materials Science 
CAMPBELL, B. A. (1996). Introduction to Space Sciences and Spacecraft Applications 
CAMPBELL, J. (2003). Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals (2nd ed.) 
CARPINTERI, A. (2003). Biaxial-Multiaxial Fatigue and Fracture 
CARSON, P. (2002). Hazardous Chemicals Handbook (2nd ed.) 
CARVILL, J. (1993). Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook 
CHILDS, T. (2000). Metal Machining - Theory and Applications 
COCKCROFT, A. N. (2004). A Guide to the Collision Avoidance Rules (6th ed.) 
CRAWFORD, R. J. (1998). Plastics Engineering (3rd ed.) 
DERRETT, D. R. (1999). Ship Stability for Masters and Mates (5th ed.) 
DIXON, S. L. (1998). Fluid Mechanics, Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery (4th ed.) 
ELICES M. (2002). Fiber Fracture 
ENDO, M. (1996). Carbon Nanotubes 
EYRES, D. J. (2001). Ship Construction (5th ed.) 
GARRETT, T. K. (2001). The Motor Vehicle (13th ed.) 
HALEVI, G. (2001). Handbook of Production Management Methods 
HEISLER, H. (2002). Advanced Vehicle Technology (2nd ed.) 
HODKINSON, R. (2001). Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle Design 
HORLOCK, J. H. (2003). Advanced Gas Turbine Cycles 
HOUGHTON, E. L. (2002). Aerodynamics for Engineering Students (5th ed.) 
HOUSE, D. J. (2001). Seamanship Techniques (2nd ed.) 
HOYLE, D. (2000). Automotive Quality Systems Handbook 
HOYLE, D. (2001). ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook (4th ed.) 
HOYLE, D. (2003). ISO 9000_ 2000 - An A-Z Guide 
HUDSON, J. A. (2000). Engineering Rock Mechanics (2 vols.) 
JENKINSON, L. R. (2003). Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students 
JONES, D. R. H. (2001). Failure Analysis Case Studies II 
JUDD, S. (2003). Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery and Re-Use 
KIM, J.-K. (1998). Engineered Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Composites 
KING, R. P. (2002). Introduction to Practical Fluid Flow 
KUNDU, P. K. (2001). Fluid Mechanics (2nd ed.)

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 5/7: MechE2

LAI, W. M. (1993). Introduction to Continuum Mechanics (3rd ed.) 
LESTER, A. (2003). Project Planning and Control (4th ed.) 
LIENGME, B. V. (2002). A Guide to Microsoft Excel 2002 for Scientists and Engineers (3rd ed.) 
MARCINIAK, Z. (2002). Mechanics of Sheet Metal Forming (2nd ed.) 
MARGHITU, D. B. (2001). Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 
MATTHEWS, C. (2001). Aeronautical Engineer's Data Book 
MCFARLANE, B. (2002). Beginning AutoCAD 2002 
MCFARLANE, B. (2002). Modelling with AutoCAD 2002 
MCGEORGE, H. D. (1995). Marine Auxiliary Machinery (7th ed.) 
MEGSON, T. H. G. (1999). Aircraft Structures for Engineering Students (3rd ed.) 
MERCER, R. B. (2001). Industrial Control Wiring Guide (2nd ed.) 
MOBLEY, R. K. (1999). Root Cause Failure Analysis 
MOBLEY, R. K. (1999). Vibration Fundamentals 
MOBLEY, R. K. (2002). An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance (2nd ed.) 
MOBLEY, R. K. (2003). Plant Engineering Handbook 
MOMBER, A. W. (2002). Hydroblasting and Coating of Steel Structures 
MURAKAMI, Y. (2002). Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Nonmetallic Inclusions 
NEALE, M. J. (1995). The Tribology Handbook (2nd ed.) 
OAKLAND, J. S. (2003). Statistical Process Control (5th ed.) 
OHRING, M. (1991). The Materials Science of Thin Films 
PACEJKA, H. B. (2002). Tyre Mechanics and Vehicle Dynamics 
PAIDOUSSIS, M. P. (1998). Fluid-Structure Interactions - Slender Structures and Axial Flow (vol. 1) 
POPE, J. E. (1996). Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers 
RAWSON, K. J. (2001). Basic Ship Theory (5th ed.) (2 vols.) 
REIMPELL, J. (2001). The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Principles (2nd ed.) 
RIBBENS, W. B. (1997). Understanding Automotive Electronics (5th ed.) 
RIDLEY, J. (2002). Safety at Work (6th ed.) 
ROSATO, D. V. (2003). Plastics Engineered Product Design 
SANDLER, B.-Z. (1999). Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery (2nd ed.) 
SCHNEEKLUTH, H. (1998). Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy (2nd ed.) 
SIDERIS, M. (1998). Methods for Monitoring and Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters 
SMALLMAN, R. E. (1999). Modern Physical Metallurgy and Materials Engineering - Science, Process, Application 
SMITH, D. J. (2001). Reliability, Maintainability and Risk - Practical Methods for Engineers (6th ed.) 
SMITH, E. H. (1994). Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book (12th ed.) 
STACHOWIAK, G. W. (2000). Engineering Tribology (2nd ed.) 
STOLARSKI, T. A. (1990). Tribology in Machine Design 
TANAKA, K. (1999). The Science and Technology of Carbon Nanotubes 
TAYLOR, D. A. (1996). Introduction to Marine Engineering (2nd ed.) 
TETLEY, L. (2001). Electronic Navigation Systems (3rd ed.) 
TONG, L. (2002). 3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 
TROTT, A. R. (2000). Refrigeration and Air-Conditioning (3rd ed.) 
TUPPER, E. C. (1996). Introduction to Naval Architecture (3rd ed.) 
VASILIEV, V. V. (2001). Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials 
WATSON, D. G. M. (1998). Practical Ship Design 
WILLMOTT, P. (2001). TPM - A Route to World-Class Performance 
WOODYARD, D. F. (2004). Pounder's Marine Diesel Engines and Gas Turbines (8th ed.) 
WU, Y.-S. (2001). Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures (vol. 1) 
YASUDA, E. (2003). Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science and Technology 
YUN, L. (2000). Theory and Design of Air Cushion Craft 
ZIENKIEWICZ, O. C. (2000). The Finite Element Method (5th ed.) (3 vols.)

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 6/7: ElecE1

ABBOTT, D. (2003). Linux for Embedded and Real-Time Applications 
ACHA, E. (2002). Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems 
AGRAWAL, G. P. (2001). Applications of Nonlinear Fiber Optics 
AGRAWAL, G. P. (2001). Nonlinear Fiber Optics (3rd ed.) 
AGRAWAL, K. C. (2001). Industrial Power Engineering and Applications Handbook 
AKANSU, A. N. (2001). Multiresolution Signal Decomposition - Transforms, Subbands, and Wavelets (2nd ed.) 
AL-MUALLA, M. E. (2001). Video Coding for Mobile Communications - Efficiency, Complexity, and Resilience 
ANDERSON, H. (2003). Newnes PC Troubleshooting Pocket Book (2nd ed.) 
ARNOLD, K. (2001). Embedded Controller Hardware Design 
BALL, S. R. (2001). Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors - Real World Design 
BALL, S. R. (2002). Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real World Design (3rd ed.) 
BANKMAN, I. N. (2000). Handbook of Medical Imaging Processing and Analysis 
BECKER, P. C. (1997). Erbium-Dope Fiber Amplifiers - Fundamentals and Technology 
BIGELOW, S. J. (2001). Understanding Telephone Electronics (4th ed.) 
BIRD, J. (2001). Electrical Circuit Theory and Technology (2nd ed.) 
BOVIK, A. (2000). Handbook of Image and Video Processing 
BOWICK, C. (1997). RF Circuit Design 
BRICE, R. (2003). Newnes Guide to Digital TV (2nd ed.) 
BROWN, G. (2001). Radio and Electronics Cookbook 
BROWN, M. (1990). Practical Switching Power Supply Design 
BROWN, M. (2001). Power Supply Cookbook (2nd ed.) 
BUCHANAN, W. (2000). Computer Busses - Design and Application 
CARR, J. J. (2001). Antenna Toolkit (2nd ed.) 
CARR, J. J. (2002). RF Components and Circuits 
CEVOLI, P. (2002). Embedded FreeBSD Cookbook 
CIRSTEA, M. N. (2002). Neural and Fuzzy Logic Control of Drives and Power Systems 
CLEIN, D. (1999). CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies, and Tools 
CRISP, J. (2001). Introduction to Fiber Optics (2nd ed.) 
CROMPTON, T. R. (2000). Battery Reference Book (3rd ed.) 
DA SILVA, E. (2001). High Frequency and Microwave Engineering 
DECOURSEY, W. J. (2003). Statistics and Probability for Engineering Applications - With Microsoft Excel 
DECUSATIS, C. (2001). Fiber Optic Data Communication - Technological Trends and Advances 
DECUSATIS, C. (2002). Handbook of Fiber Optic Data Communication (2nd ed.) 
DHAMEJA, S. (2001). Electric Vehicle Battery Systems 
DHIR, A. (2004). The Digital Consumer Technology Handbook 
DUARTE, F. J. (1995). Tunable Lasers Handbook 
DUNCAN, B. (1996). High Performance Audio Power Amplifiers for Music Performance and Reproduction 
DUTTA, A. K. (2002). WDM Technologies - Active Optical Components 
DYE, N. (2000). Radio Frequency Transistors - Principles and Practical Applications (2nd ed.) 
EISENREICH, D. (2003). Designing Embedded Internet Devices 
ELLIOT, B. (2002). Fiber Optic Cabling (2nd ed.) 
ELLIOTT, D. F. (1987). Handbook of Digital Signal Processing - Engineering Applications 
ELLIS, G. (2002). Observers in Control Systems - A Practical Guide 
FENG, G. (1999). Adaptive Control Systems 
FISCHER-CRIPPS, A. C. (2002). Newnes Interfacing Companion 
FUKUNAGA, K. (1990). Introduction to Statistical Pattern Recognition (2nd ed.) 
GANSSLE, J. G. (1999). The Art of Designing Embedded Systems 
GIBSON, J. D. (2001). Multimedia Communications - Directions and Innovations 
GRAF, R. F. (1999). Modern Dictionary of Electronics (7th ed.) 
HAHN, B. D. (2002). Essential Java for Scientists and Engineers 
HEATHCOTE, M. J. (1998). The J & P Transformer Book (12th ed.) 
HICKMAN, I. (1999). Analog Circuits Cookbook (2nd ed.) 
HICKMAN, I. (2002). Practical Radio-Frequency Handbook (3rd ed.) 
JACK, K. (2001). Video Demystified - A Handbook for the Digital Engineer (3rd ed.) 
JACK, K. (2002). Dictionary of Video and Television Technology 
JENNINGS, D. (1995). Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications 
KAMINOW, I. P. (1997). Optical Fiber Telecommunications III (2 vols.) 
KAMINOW, I. P. (2001). Optical Fiber Telecommunications IV (2 vols.) 
KASHYAP, R. (1999). Fiber Bragg Gratings 
KESTER, W. (2003). Mixed-Signal and DSP Design Techniques 
KITCHEN, R. (2001). RF and Microwave Radiation Safety Handbook (2nd ed.) 
KOLAWOLE, M. O. (2002). Radar Systems, Peak Detection and Tracking 
KUFFEL, E. (2000). High Voltage Engineering - Fundamentals (2nd ed.) 
LEE, N.-C. (2001). Reflow Soldering Processes and Troubleshooting - ***, BGA, CSP and Flip Chip Technologies

----------


## Sierladas

Volume 7/7: ElecE2


LAUGHTON, M. A. (2002). Electrical Engineer's Reference Book (16th ed.) 
LEVEN, A. (2000). Telecommunications Circuits and Technology 
LIPOVSKI, G. J. (1999). Introduction to Microcontrollers - Architecture, etc. for the Motorola 68HC12 
LIPOVSKI, G. J. (1999). Single- and Multi-Chip Microcontroller Interfacing for the Motorola 68HC12 
MALLAT, S. (1999). A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing (2nd ed.) 
MANCINI, R. (2002). Op Amps for Everyone 
MANDYAM, G. (2002). Third-Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced Data Services 
MARKVART, T. (2003). Practical Handbook of Photovoltaics - Fundamentals and Applications 
MAXFIELD, C. (2002). Bebop to the Boolean Boogie (2nd ed.) 
MAZDA, F. (1997). Power Electronics Handbook (3rd ed.) 
MCMILLAN, A. (1998). Electrical Installations in Hazardous Areas 
MIDDLETON, W. M. (2001). Reference Data for Engineers - Radio, Electronics, Computer, etc. (9th ed.) 
NASSAR, C. (2000). Telecommunications Demystified 
NIXON, M. S. (2002). Feature Extraction and Image Processing 
PARR, E. A. (2003). Programmable Controllers - An Engineer's Guide (3rd ed.) 
PEASE, R. A. (1991). Troubleshooting Analog Circuits - With Electronics Workbench Circuits 
RASHID, M. H. (2001). Power Electronics Handbook 
REZNIK, L. (1997). Fuzzy Controllers 
SCHEIBER, S. F. (2001). Building a Successful Board-Test Strategy (2nd ed.) 
SCHMITT, R. (2002). Electromagnetics Explained - A Handbook for Wireless-RF, EMC, and High-Speed Electronics 
SEKKAT, Z. (2002). Photoreactive Organic Thin Films 
SELF, D. (2002). Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook (3rd ed.) 
SINCLAIR, I. R. (1998). Audio and Hi-Fi Handbook (3rd ed.) 
SINCLAIR, I. R. (2001). Sensors and Transducers (3rd ed.) 
SINGHAL, S. C. (2002). High Temperature Solid Oxide Fuel Cells - Fundamentals, Design and Applications 
SMITH, S. W. (2003). Digital Signal Processing - A Practical Guide for Engineers and Scientists 
STRAUSS, R. (1998). *** Soldering Handbook - Surface Mount Technology (2nd ed.) 
TERASHIMA, N. (2001). Intelligent Communication Systems 
TERRELL, D. L. (1996). Op Amps - Design, Application, and Troubleshooting (2nd ed.) 
THEODORIDIS, S. (2002). Pattern Recognition (2nd ed.) 
TINDER, R. F. (2000). Engineering Digital Design (2nd ed.) 
TOOLEY, M. (2002). Newnes Data Communications Pocket Book (4th ed.) 
TRICKER, R. (2000). CE Conformity Marking and New Approach Directives 
TRUNDLE, E. (2001). Newnes Guide to Television and Video Technology (3rd ed.) 
VAN SICKLE, T. (2001). Programming Microcontrollers in C (2nd ed.) 
VARTERESIAN, J. (2002). Fabricating Printed Circuit Boards 
WANHAMMER, L. (1999). DSP Integrated Circuits 
WARNE, D. F. (2000). Newnes Electrical Engineer's Handbook 
WILLIAMS, J. (1991). Analog Circuit Design - Art, Science, and Personalities 
WILLIAMS, J. (1998). The Art and Science of Analog Circuit Design 
WILLIAMS, T. (2001). EMC for Product Designers (3rd ed.) 
WINDER, S. (2002). Analog and Digital Filter Design (2nd ed.) 
WINDER, S. (2002). Newnes Radio and RF Engineering Pocket Book (3rd ed.) 
YU, F. T. S. (2001). Introduction to Information Optics

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you for your hard work

----------


## shakmed

Ufff ******* is for payment guys.....

----------


## Sierladas

> Ufff ******* is for payment guys.....



No it is not. You must be doing something wrong.

Make sure you have u******* which is a free download.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Then click on above link and use "open" option.

Also make sure you click on the link "not copy paste" as it seems to be truncated.

----------


## shakmed

A lot of tks Sierladas !! IT WORKS. 

Tks again for giving exposure to a huge "free" world.

----------


## ArtemTap

,        -.  : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].        .  !

----------


## ArtemTap

,       -.  : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].       . !

See More: Link to Complete eBook Chemical/Petrochemical and Process Collection

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Andrewtom

,       -.  : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].       . !

----------


## Josephnus

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   !

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload to 4shared. thanks.

----------

